# Personal news: cheating Filipino wives birthday party.



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

A group of married but cheating Filipino women with a group of Indian men were celebrating the birthday for one of the cheating wives.

They (cheating wives, one is engaged, a total 8 of ppl) had dressed up sexy to kill, danced to tease the men, kissed, hugged, drank, chatted, laughed, sang love songs with their Indian lovers...
They have sex during the day and night time they have fun. That's what they usually do on their days off.

Don't ask me why I know. I have a filipino help, her relatives (2 cheaters) who also work as domestic help in Singapore, brought her to this birthday party on her day off.

She's the only one there without a partner, and she was like a lighting bulb.

They celebrated at a KTV in a big private room, so she got herself busy with the microphone. She sang & they danced.

After the cheating party finished, before heading home to the employers' houses, her 2 relatives didn't forget to encourage my maid to join their cheating activities, and they wanted to introduce some studs who can satisfy her sexual needs, and pay her meals, phone top-ups and gifts.

She's upset and replied, "I'm not like you. What if your husband and fiance find out you're cheating?"
They felt shy and replied, "Pls don't tell them huh!"


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

And the point of this thread???


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheaters don't think cheating is a bad thing to do but lots of fun to enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

The point is it's always easy to fool aroud.
When the cat is away, the mice will play!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

